# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Chiêm ngưỡng tàn tích La Mã ở Bắc Phi- Du lịch Châu Phi

## hieunt

*Những tàn tích hoành tráng là minh chứng cho nền văn minh La Mã rực rỡ từng phát triển tại Bắc Phi.

*Libya là đất  nước nằm ở phía Bắc châu Phi, phía Đông giáp với Ai Cập lừng danh. Mặc  dù nằm rất gần miền đất du lịch nổi tiếng kể trên, ít ai biết rằng ở  Libya, vẫn lưu giữ rất nhiều tàn tích cổ của đế chế La Mã bên bờ biển,  thể hiện một nền văn minh rực rỡ từ nhiều thế kỷ trước. 

 
  

  Libya là đất nước có sự kết hợp của nhiều nền văn hóa khác nhau: Ai  Cập, Carthage, Hy Lạp, Byzantines, Ả Rập, và La Mã. Đế chế La Mã cai  trị Libya tới hơn 600 năm, để lại trên miền đất này rất nhiều công trình  cổ, nổi tiếng nhất là khu di chỉ Leptis Magna, bên bờ biển Địa Trung  Hải. Septimius Severus, hoàng đế La Mã thế kỷ thứ 2 sau công nguyên đã  dành cả một gia tài để xây dựng nơi này. 

 
  

  Thành cổ La Mã trải dài, dọc theo đường bờ biển 80 dặm, về phía  Đông của thành phố Tripoli. Leptis Magna đã được UNESCO công nhân là di  sản thế giới cần được bảo tồn. 

 
  

  Năm 439 sau công nguyên, thành phố rơi vào tay của người Vandal và bị bỏ hoang tới tận thế kỷ thứ 7. 

 

  Mặc dù bị bỏ hoang nhiều năm, nhưng các đền đài, cổng vòm, quảng  trường, nhà tắm, nhà hát, đấu trường, rạp xiếc vẫn ở tình trạng khá tốt.  Một số phần tử khủng bố thậm chí từng đóng căn cứ tại đây vì tin rằng  không quân các nước sẽ không dám tấn công vào di sản văn hóa thế giới  này. 
 

  Điểm nổi bật nhất trong khu di chỉ là cổng vòm Septimus Severus,  một vương cung thánh đường được trang trí tuyệt đẹp, và nhà hát lớn. 
 
  
  

  Tới Libya, du khách còn có cơ hội tới thăm Sabratha, phía Tây Bắc  đất nước, một thời là hải cảng của tộc người cổ đại Phoenician, từ thế  kỷ thứ 2 và thứ 3 sau công nguyên.

----------

